# My Reverse Flow Pit For Sale



## matts7787

This is a Reverse Flow pit which means that inside the main cooking chamber is a plate going from the top of the fire box to the opposite end and a gap is left for smoke and heat to roll over back towards the firebox where it exits the exhaust. This elminates flare ups and uneven cooking. The fire box is 24x24x24 and the main chamber is around 6 feet long. There are four slide out shelves that can be removed for cleaning by sliding all the way out and lifting up. There are two drains on the pit; 1 is for the grease that accumulates on the reverse flow plate and the other is below the plate for washing out the pit. The pit is mounted on a new 5x10 trailer with 15 inch chrome wheels and a 3500lb axle. In the front is storage for fire wood and the side is storage for cooler and whatever else. Next to the firebox is a 1/4 inch plate with two star burners. The pit has been seasoned well with only hickory and oak burned in it...NO LIGHTER FLUID was used. Only cooked on 4 times since new. The whole pit was painted with high temp rustoleum paint.

$4499 

All reasonable offers considered. 
832-385-0655 
Matt


----------



## Gator gar

Some of the best chicken I have ever ate, came off a pit designed like that. I have eaten alot of chicken in my time too.


----------



## matts7787

I beleive it. The pit is really easy to use, you have to kinda try to burn something lol.


----------



## MarshMellow

Nice pit but was wondering how those tail lights survive being that close to the firebox?


----------



## matts7787

Thank you, it would look good in your driveway lol. they are far enough away where its just warm, not hot enough to melt any plastic or wires.


----------



## ubekewl454

*Your pit*

I bet this pit will be sold in 1 week or less. Nice pit...does it cook good and why would you sell it? Good price too...I bet I will see it at Texans game tailgating and smoking its butt off. Are you in the Houston area?


----------



## Rusty S

That is a nice pit. rs


----------



## Grande Venado

nice pit!


----------



## buckbuddy

Rusty S said:


> That is a nice pit. rs


*"SWEET PIT"*

_Rusty, Remember when you cooked on a pit like this one? *WOW!*, I wish I had some pics. of those briskets to show!! Hmmmm!!:biggrin:_


----------



## matts7787

454: It cooks great and holds temp very well, Im selling because I just graduated and need to pay off some student loans. However, I'll probably hold on to it if it doesn't sell for the price I'm looking for. Yea I'm in League City.


----------



## Rusty S

buckbuddy said:


> *"SWEET PIT"*
> 
> _Rusty, Remember when you cooked on a pit like this one? *WOW!*, I wish I had some pics. of those briskets to show!! Hmmmm!!:biggrin:_


You know I really felt bad for the judges at that cookoff.sad3sm rs


----------



## matts7787

Pit is still for sale. Football season and tailgating is just around the corner. 

Matt


----------



## matts7787

Pit is still for sale, I'm dropping the price to $4000.


----------



## red11

You still have the pit for sale?


----------

